# Yprpb blocked



## Willboyd784 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello,
Having a small issue and trying to figure out if it's my pioneer vsx-60's fault. I have a Panasonic u50 tv, ps3, Samsung bluray, and explorer 8300d cable box from Comcast. 

Everything works/worked great until I get new cable service. Sometimes (not all the time but enough to frustrate us), especially when trying to watch he, on demand, or dvr recorded things, the screen will ZOOM in to a corner of the screen and literally display about a quarter of the image. Other times it will do a red/green heavy tint to the image, sometimes both. From time to time I will get a message about the Yprpb out put is blocked. This is odd because I only use HDMI. I've exchanged the cable box once with the same problem. I've tried other HDMI cables and other ports on my receiver with the same problems. 

I also have NO problems with any other devices other than the cable. I don't know what else to do before taking the receiver in to get checked out since I've already replaced the cable box.


----------



## Willboyd784 (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh and... Usually turning the receiver off and back on corrects the problem temporarily


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I suggest you take the Pioneer vsx-60 out of the chain, just connect the Comcast to the TV and see if the issue is gone. If it is, the problem is the Pioneer.


----------



## Willboyd784 (Jul 4, 2013)

That worked well. The problem does seem to be the receiver. Now I need to figure if there is a fix or do I need a replacement


----------



## Willboyd784 (Jul 4, 2013)

Or I wonder if there in an incompatibility issue between the cable box and receiver.... Making the problem not really specific in any specific piece of equipment


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Check your Pioneer's setup menu. I think your inputs are selectable. I often find the problem is you have chosen the wrong input output option in the menu GUI.


----------

